# What in the world does "PB" mean?



## H.I.McDunnough

So I've tried looking this up but I'm not having any luck. Sorry I started a whole thread dedicated to my own ignorance. It's probably something obvious and I'm making a fool of myself (again). I was examining some possibilities but none of these seem to have much to do with fishing:

- Peanut Butter
- Pork Belly
- Pooh Bear
- Phat Booty
- Porgy & Bess
- Push Button
- Pitney Bowes
- Paint Ball
- Putnam Bay
- Pall Bearer
- Punky Brewster
- Paul's Boutique

Something tells me I'm way off target... Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BigDub007

personal best " I caught my pb saugeye today it was 10 lbs"...... I wish


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

BigDub007 said:


> personal best " I caught my pb saugeye today it was 10 lbs"...... I wish


Thank you very much! Makes perfect sense now.

You're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Dandrews

In some cases it could mean: Probably Bogus


----------



## Boxingref_rick

Ahhhhh try planer board sir!


----------



## 99tries

You should have listed 'Phat Booty' as the last one on the list. I found it tough to read the following ones while giggling.


----------



## lordofthepunks

peter built, semis


----------



## Mean Morone

I've caught alot of stripers and I've caught alot of smallmouths. Here are the best ones I've caught(PB's).


----------

